# make them count



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I just had a friend pass away this week, and I was thinking about how fragile life is and how fleeting the time we have here on this 3rd rock from the sun is.
You just never know when your number is up. And the older I get, the more I realize that physical limitations are going to be a factor sooner rather than later. And I realize that the days I have left traversing beautiful areas of God's wonderful creation after the game bird that I love chasing the most are numbered.

And so, I was thinking about how grateful I am for the guy who got me started turkey hunting, and for the good times we've shared chasing gobblers over the years. I try to get together with him every spring for a hunt somewhere - and since we're 2000 miles apart, and since I don't know how many more spring turkey hunting get-togethers there'll be, I figured I'd share a few pictures of some happy times with my turkey hunting mentor!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothing short of spectacular. Sorry for your loss. Envious of your skill and accomplishments with him.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss,life is exciting and also cruel.Enjoy the good times.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss Hal. 

Looks like some great times were had by all!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

By way of clarification, the friend that passed away was not my turkey hunting mentor! But the death just got me thinking about how temporary what I sometimes take for granted is!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------

